# the cure is causing problems



## Estelle (Oct 10, 2003)

Hello Everyone- I feel lucky to have found this sight a week ago after my doctor told me to eat a LOT of fiber (sounded counterintuitive- he forgot to say soluble fiber) and take one fibercon daily. I also immediately started the IBS diet. Trust me, the D is gone- but I feel bloated and can hardly have a BM at all. How do I get out of this cycle? On the bright side, I'm a tad uncomfortable this way, but not miserable, and was able to go out to apple country all afternoon today with no problem. I'm thrilled to find you all - so many familiar experiences! Please help me!Estelle


----------

